# Lifestyle Photography and Blogging - my new passion.



## shesnotmia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All!

I've always had a big interest in "Lifestyle Photography".  I love viewing pictures that capture little moments of real life: emotion, body language... things like giggles and hand gestures.  I also love writing, and I feel that mixing photos in helps tell a story and really engage the reader.

I'm still learning how to use my camera -- I always will be trying to learn new things.  But my goal is to capture memories in my life and display them for others the exact way that I saw them in that very moment.

Does anyone else have a passion for this?  I'd love to trade some inspiration.

my blog is at: http://www.miabella-blog.blogspot.com


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 7, 2013)

It depends on the moment ("memory" if you will) that's bring captured. 

Like...is this moment on time worth capturing? Is this just a snapshot moment to show family later? 

But if I'm covering a large Thanksgiving dinner or something then yeah I find it fun


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree, I wouldn't be taking pictures of things I do daily like brush my teeth!  But, I do think that a lot of even the most little, unimportant moments are special.  Plus, like a 365 project, making photographing lots of little moments makes for lots of opportunity to learn new photography tricks.


----------



## shortpants (Jan 7, 2013)

I like documenting the day to day things. I don't blog though.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Mia.

You have some interesting shots on your blog.  A few have some issues (focus, exposure, tilting) but, as you said, you're learning.


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 7, 2013)

Well thanks!  I'd gladly take any advice.  I have a Nikon D3000 I've had for a while, and a 35mm f/1.8 lens I just picked up last week.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 7, 2013)

pay more attention to your WB.  Some of your indoor ones at a bar/restaurants are too yellow.  Other than that.. you are darn cute (with whatever hair).


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 7, 2013)

Well thank you!!  And I will keep that in mind, thanks for the advice!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute blog !


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 10, 2013)

Changed the look of it, and changed the URL.  Edited original post.


----------

